# Wheel won't fit into rear dropout



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got a new bike, and my wheelset won't fit into the rear dropout, the wheel that came with the bike fit's in, but I tried 2 other sets that I have and neither of them fit in, it seems to me that the hub axle can't slide into the dropout, like the dropout is too narrow, I have never heard of anything like this before and I am wondering if any of you have ever encountered something like this?.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

take it in to the shop with the other wheels, I'm sure they'll be able to diagnose and fixit easy


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the new bike very old? Does it use 126 or 120 mm rear dropout spacing? Is it 7 or 6 or 5 speed rear cassette/freewheel? New 8-9-10 speed bikes are all 130mm rear hub spacing. Take the wheel out of the new frame and measure with a tape measure between the rear dropouts. If its 5 1/8 inches, its 130mm. If its 5 inches, its 126mm. If its 4 3/4 inches, its 120mm.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

There's also MTB and touring hubs that are 135mm.

But sometimes the actual dropout is tight from paint and the hub axles threads will stick in them. I can't tell from your post which way that are tight.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

No... all new modern 10 speed road equipment.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Then try the axle ends from the outside of the rear triangle to see if it is an axel/dropout problem.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I am not sure that I understand what you are saying, can you explain it a bit?


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think he is suggesting that you should do some measuring and try to fit the axle into the dropout by holding the wheel against the dropout from the outside. Hold the small part of the axle showing on the end of the wheel pressed into the outside of the rim dropout.

It would also be a good idea to list the make/model of the parts you are looking at.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

chas0039 said:


> I think he is suggesting that you should do some measuring and try to fit the axle into the dropout by holding the wheel against the dropout from the outside. Hold the small part of the axle showing on the end of the wheel pressed into the outside of the rim dropout.
> 
> It would also be a good idea to list the make/model of the parts you are looking at.


Exactly.


But really, you should be able to see what is not fitting. Leave the chain dangling and QR out, then put the wheels in by themselves. When they stick, where and why? Is the locknut hanging over the dropout, is the axle wedged, is the cassette hitting something?

Frame brand and model plus wheel brands and models would help us guess the problem, but you have eyes on the issue that we don't.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

I had this problem with a frame I purchased new, as well. Turned out that the inside of the dropouts had been painted, and it took a few times of really getting some pressure on the wheel to get them to sit in the slots correctly. Eventually, I noticed, the paint wore off and I had no problems sliding the wheelset in and out of the dropouts. Might not be your problem though, and I think taking your stuff to a LBS might be a good idea.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a required tool at bike shops more than you might think....


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> This is a required tool at bike shops more than you might think....


Ahah!! My go-to bike "finishing" tool.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

chas0039 said:


> Ahah!! My go-to bike "finishing" tool.


Right. I have a metric one that is very handy.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

The frame is a Ridley Cheetah, and indeed you guys are right, the dropouts are painted (seems like a bad idea to begin with) and there was too much paint on the inside of the dropouts, so the axle couldn't slide all the way into the dropouts, I took it to my LBS yesterday and indeed he sanded it out.
While it ended up not being a big deal, it seems like very poor Quality Control on Ridley's part. 
as for the wheels, too many to list I was trying 4 different brands that I have.
Thank you guys for all of the help and suggestions.


----------

